# ipad bloqué



## azizegzouti (1 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,
lors de l'installation de la mise à jour iOs 7.1.2 et après son téléchargement, l'ipad est bloqué sur le logo apple avec environ 75% sur la barre d'installation.
Merci de m'aider à pallier à cette situation !!


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2014)

Passe en mode dru et tente une restauration


----------



## aurique (1 Juillet 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Passe en mode dru et tente une restauration



Le doigt de Jura a dû ripé  : je pense qu'il faut lire DFU à la place de DRU  

Un peu d'info sur le mode DFU


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2014)

Oupss mes excuses  c'est effectivement le mode DFU


----------

